# Caution to GLoomis owners!!



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

To all those fisho's out there who own GLoomis rods, please be advised that as of 1st Aug 2010 Shimano have restructured GLoomis' Expoditer program. Replacement cost of GLoomis rods will be approx 50% of AUD RRP, and will be limited to one per customer. They will be offering a service if you break a section, you can get it replaced ($ TBA), but turn around time will be 12-16 weeks, as it has to be sent to the US to be made.

Just giving you all a heads up. Details are abit hard to come by at the moment.

Cheers Nick Toozoff.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That sucks! it was the biggest incentive to buy a loomis


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Bit harsh but the $150 expeditor program was harsh anyway!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

just buy nitros! they replace a section for $60,no questions ask..


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yet another reason to not buy anymore loomis rods


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dang, only just recently bought one... better take care with it.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

After recently discovering whats available on the Japanese domestic market, there's no way I would be bothered buying another Loomis. There's just so much more available at a high quality and reasonable price. I'm not sure why tackle stores don't import more, other than the over priced major brands.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

The reason we as retailers dont import ourselves is it is too big a gamble to buy in unknown brands cheap from asia. People still gravitate to the brands they are familiar with.

Nick.


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i have imported my rod its a smith bayliner and let me tell u i have never been happier with a piece of fishing gear unfortunately it did cost me a very pretty penny

boyd


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> After recently discovering whats available on the Japanese domestic market, there's no way I would be bothered buying another Loomis. There's just so much more available at a high quality and reasonable price. I'm not sure why tackle stores don't import more, other than the over priced major brands.


If you ever get a chance check out the Daiwa japan site or catalogue, what we actually recaive in Australia is but a fraction of the range of rods and reels available.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

sarod420 said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > After recently discovering whats available on the Japanese domestic market, there's no way I would be bothered buying another Loomis. There's just so much more available at a high quality and reasonable price. I'm not sure why tackle stores don't import more, other than the over priced major brands.
> ...


We just get the made in China knock outs with the Daiwa or Shimano brand. The good stuff is made in Japan.....but apart from the well known stuff like Daiwa, Shimano, Mega Bass, Evergreen, Smith etc. there are dozens of less known makes like....
Olympic/ Graphiteleader http://translate.google.com.au/translat ... 6prmd%3Ddf
Major Craft http://translate.google.com.au/translat ... Sfficial
Tenryu http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... XzZKzyrZtw
Etc...

I have bought a Tenryu and a Graphiteleader and they are very well constructed rods (much better than GLoomis)and dollar for dollar much cheaper than the made in China stuff we get here.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> sarod420 said:
> 
> 
> > ArWeTherYet said:
> ...


I thought this was very game - resolving translation issues while shopping for what is technical equipment. Silly me, how could I have ever managed without: "Bush and entering a tight complex at the back, a lot of weed in place, has excellent Rifutingupawa floating monsters." :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love the idea, but I'll probably stick with the tackle shops for now. Or wait for someone else to test it! Thanks for the heads up AWTY!

On a serious note, I am now searching for adequacy in my Rifutingupawa floating monsters.


----------



## giddyup (Aug 24, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> sarod420 said:
> 
> 
> > ArWeTherYet said:
> ...


Awesome!

Am looking at buying a new rod

Gonna check these out now!

Cheers!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

giddyup I can highly recommend the graphiteleader Veloce, they are a bweautiful rod for the price http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/prod ... 642ul.html Also Tenryu make a good jig stick. Postage is the killer, one piece rods from Japan cost a bit, but 2 piece are pretty reasonable. Minstor Tackle from Malaysia http://www.minstortackle.com/servlet/StoreFront has cheaper postage, but don't have much variety. Plat from Japan has a huge range http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/defa ... store.html

Dru if your happy to pay top dollar for Chinese made gear than that's up to you, but don't dispel the Japanese made stuff just cause it doesn't translate very well on there web page. I assure you get way more for your buck.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Dru if your happy to pay top dollar for Chinese made gear than that's up to you, but don't dispel the Japanese made stuff just cause it doesn't translate very well on there web page. I assure you get way more for your buck.


Didnt mean to offend. It's just the translation language was hilarious. I'm marking this thread and will be re-visiting before my next rod purchase. I wouldn't do it of the bat, but it's a different matter once you have a recommendation. My next rod will definitely be a lot of weed in place.


----------

